# Just found a dog



## DollyGirl08

He was wondering along my road, with a belt tied round his neck...i'm wondering if he has been stolen, hence the belt, or somebody has found him and tried to take him somewhere safe but he got away. 

He's a young entire male...so is peeing up all my dog beds, walls, everything...nice. 

Now what do i do....vets are closed so can't get him scanned for a chip...and the emergency vets want to charge...£80 just to see the vet, even though i only want a scan on a lost dog for a chip!!!


----------



## Guest

Keep him until you can get to the vet!


----------



## DollyGirl08

oh yes don't worry, he is safe here. 
He has some old scars on his face and a new fresh one, and also a tail injury


----------



## Gertrude

What type of dog is he?

Well done for taking him in xx


----------



## DollyGirl08

i'll give you 1 guess..... 

Thing is, he seems well cared for, is lovely with my dogs, sat and gave paw, and is a nice chunky boy, so he must have come from a caring family.


----------



## hazyreality

Have you tried ringing rescues to get him scanned? You can tell them he is OK with you until the owner is found  Some groomers have scanners aswell so might be worth a couple of phone calls, most will be willing to help out I would think.


----------



## Gertrude

DollyGirl08 said:


> i'll give you 1 guess.....
> 
> Thing is, he seems well cared for, is lovely with my dogs, sat and gave paw, and is a nice chunky boy, so he must have come from a caring family.


Staffie ??

If so.. makes you wonder if the belt was used to steal him, maybe?


----------



## Guest

Staffie?
xx


----------



## DollyGirl08

Yes it occurred to me that he was perhaps stolen and got away? 
Lovely staffy yes, very friendly boy. 

I didn't know groomers had scanners too. I will defo be getting him scanned asap as maybe he has a chip with up to date details. 

He is so friendly, also say and gave paw...so somebody has obviously loved him enough to train him etc. 

But then again, it IS a few days till xmas and maybe someone needed to make room for a new puppy? 

Fingers crossed he was just naughty and escaped and has a mommy/daddy looking for him.


----------



## hazyreality

Any groomer that chips dogs will have to have one


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Good luck with him, well done on taking him in  hoepfully he is just escaped from a loving home and someone flound him and tried to take him home with the belt x


----------



## hazel pritchard

Dog Lost is the best place to put this pups info
Thank you so much for keeping this pup safe , it sounds very worrying about the belt and the marks this pup has,
You keeping him safe may just be saving his life 
xxx


----------



## happysaz133

My Dad adopted a greyhound once, and realised he hadn't taken a dog lead with him. He took his belt off to let the dog out on the way home, using the belt as a lead/collar so she could empty herself. So just maybe he hasn't been abandonned.

I hope you can find his home


----------



## katahnya

With any luck he has a loving family that are searching for him. 
Well done on taking him in. I would have done the same.


----------



## DollyGirl08

thanks. 

No news of yet, i've trawled through missing dog reports but he matches none of them, i've also logged a found dog report, and been looking on facebook selling pages for my area in case i see a lost dog mentioned. 
Going to get him scanned tomorrow for a chip and with any luck he will have an up to date one and can be home for xmas. 
It's odd that a report hasn't been logged for him yet as he does seem like he must be from a loving home.


----------



## hazyreality

Did he have a chip?


----------



## Kitty_pig

awww any news? xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08

Hi, yes he went home!


----------



## Dogsupply

You have a nice dog. It is better that you keep him safe until the vets come.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Wonderful news x


----------



## BathBombCreations

which dog is he?
I am happy to post on FB. I live in Norfolk but happy to help.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Found-and-Lost-Pets-Worldwide/480886588611565?ref=hl

Lost & Found Pets

Lesley
Bath Bomb Creations


----------

